# Do you agree with my doctor?



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

Recently, I went to the doctor and told her that my eating habits have changed.
Foods I used to eat, some of them I can't handle anymore.
I either try to make it smaller amounts then before or not all.

She said "That as you age your diet becomes different."
I shouldn't worry too much as long as it isn't unhealthy that I trade for.
What do you think? Is she right?

I don't think that I want to live without pizza every once in a while, because I just love mozzarella too much. 
Has your eating changed as you age? How do you feel about it in general?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2022)

My eating habits have changed a couple of times during this aging process. My sister is a little older than me, was never overweight and she cut back so much that her clothes were literally bagging off her. People were begging her to eat. She says she's just not that hungry anymore. I wish I could say that now. For a while, I felt less hungry and lost another 16 pounds (I'd previously lost 10). Now I've gained that 10 back because I'm eating more than I should again, or more correctly stated...more of the wrong things, though I never eat that much at one sitting. I'm about to try to change my eating habits again to better control my diabetes and lose the weight.

When you say you can't handle the foods, what do you mean? If you're having gastric distress of some kind such as stomach pain and/or acid reflux, it might be something that needs to be checked out by a gastroenterologist.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Recently, I went to the doctor and told her that my eating habits have changed.
> Foods I used to eat, some of them I can't handle anymore.
> I either try to make it smaller amounts then before or not all.
> 
> ...


My diet has changed in the past week. I lost 6 lbs without even trying. Haven't felt like eating much.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My eating habits have changed a couple of times during this aging process. My sister is a little older than me, was never overweight and she cut back so much that her clothes were literally bagging off her. People were begging her to eat. She says she's just not that hungry anymore. I wish I could say that now. For a while, I felt less hungry and lost another 16 pounds (I'd previously lost 10). Now I've gained that 10 back because I'm eating more than I should again, or more correctly stated...more of the wrong things, though I never eat that much at one sitting. I'm about to try to change my eating habits again to better control my diabetes and lose the weight.
> 
> When you say you can't handle the foods, what do you mean? If you're having gastric distress of some kind such as stomach pain and/or acid reflux, it might be something that needs to be checked out by a gastroenterologist.


I mean that some foods that I like I just don't like anymore or just never have the taste for them.
I'm never hungry for them and could care less if it existed.

Thank you much for your concern.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> My diet has changed in the past week. I lost 6 lbs without even trying. Haven't felt like eating much.


Are you being careful with this not eating? Are you depressed about anything?
That's one thing that can cause someone not to eat.
Please be careful and see a doctor if you lose much more quickly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2022)

My eating habits have changed as I’ve gotten older and as prices have increased.

Many foods that I enjoyed just don’t have enough of a *WOW* factor to justify the higher prices.

These days my diet is probably 50% healthy grownup choices and 50% childhood favorites.

I eat less and enjoy/appreciate it more!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> I mean that some foods that I like I just don't like anymore or just never have the taste for them.
> I'm never hungry for them and could care less if it existed.
> 
> Thank you much for your concern.


You're welcome. Glad that's all it is.


----------



## Mike (Sep 1, 2022)

Yes I agree, my eating habits have also changed, something
changed about a month ago and is not affecting me well, I
am trying to find out what it is, so far no luck.

Mike.


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2022)

Interesting subject.  All my life, I have loved raw onions and have eaten them with no trouble.  Recently, though, eating even a little bit of raw onion gives me a belly-ache.  Cooked onions, no problem.  Why now?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Has your eating changed as you age? How do you feel about it in general?


Yeah
Less fast food
More slow food
Not due to aging, just not in such a hurry to slug down a gut bomb when a plate of delicious food is so much cheaper

I pretty much eat what my lady sets out
Just less of it
If I eat too much in summer, I get too thirsty when working outside.
Nothing much worse than a belly full of water sloshing around when chopping wood.......and remaining thirsty 

aaaand, my poop is more like poop should be
No more salad shooters


----------



## Chet (Sep 1, 2022)

It's been a hot and humid summer here which kills my appetite, and some foods don't have the appeal they once did. I expect that to change when it's cooler. That aside, age has a lot to do with it too. We don't get the exercise we used to and that even includes getting up for work and putting in a shift. Ahhh...pizza!


----------



## terry123 (Sep 1, 2022)

Mine have changed also.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2022)

I find that my palate is changing of late. Probably for the better.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 1, 2022)

My eating habits have stayed much the same.  However, my portions have become much smaller as I age.  I recently have moved....lugging  boxes, unpacking, stretching to hang new wall deco, bending to fix things.....I lost 8 pounds in 3 weeks.  I hope whoever got them will keep them!  It makes me smile to think about how much "I keep moving" during the day.  I'm going to try and eat right, and by the end of the day I won't reach for a handful of snacks.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 1, 2022)

My eating habits have changed.  It's not like I worked on these changes.  I just lost my taste for certain things.  I believe I eat healthier now because of it.  My doctor approves, so it's probably OK.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 1, 2022)

Not only has our eating habits changed, food doesn't taste the same as when I was a kid growing up. My mother was a wonderful cook and baker and we seldom had fast-food. I'd never had pizza until I was 19 yo. When hubby had a bad accident in 2012, he had to take so many antibiotics that it ruined his gut and no matter how much yogurt he ate (I can't stand to look at it to this day!), it didn't help. He lost his taste for many foods that he loved his whole life. One of the things he stopped eating was Planter's dry roasted peanuts. Before the accident, he always had a handful of peanuts he was munching on. Now, he can't stand them.

Hubby and I both have GERD (me worse then him), so we don't enjoy food that triggers acid reflux and we avoid them as much as possible.. Recently, my ex died from esophageal cancer from acid reflux. He loved his Coke and chili.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 1, 2022)

When I was 69 I started becoming aware that the foods I ate affected my digestion on a very basic level. I changed my diet completely to a KETO diet. I lost 30 lbs and have no more problems with my digestion.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

Mike said:


> Yes I agree, my eating habits have also changed, something
> changed about a month ago and is not affecting me well, I
> am trying to find out what it is, so far no luck.
> 
> Mike.


I pray and hope it's nothing also.
If you haven't checked with your doctor lately because at times they can be slow
I suggest you keep on them.
Sometimes they see this not as important because patients don't show very much concern.
But then it turns out when it becomes important enough it was important to find out.
( I hope this isn't the case now)
When you find out would you let us know if it's ok with you?


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

jujube said:


> Interesting subject.  All my life, I have loved raw onions and have eaten them with no trouble.  Recently, though, eating even a little bit of raw onion gives me a belly-ache.  Cooked onions, no problem.  Why now?


Well like the title of this subject says.. we get older and our taste and diets change.
Funny thing about your case though onions are supposed to be very healthy.
There has to be something in the onion to the ones you buy that you can no longer handle.
Did you try a different brand onion?


----------



## dko1951 (Sep 1, 2022)

jujube said:


> Interesting subject.  All my life, I have loved raw onions and have eaten them with no trouble.  Recently, though, eating even a little bit of raw onion gives me a belly-ache.  Cooked onions, no problem.  Why now?


Same here. Cooking4 white onions removes the acid. Red onions don't bother me at all and I love them raw.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 1, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I'd never had pizza until I was 19 yo.


You know I was in my mid teens when I first had pizza.  Until that time, I thought I had probably tasted just about everything worth tasting, but when I had my first taste of pizza, it blew my mind.  It was one of those "Where has this been all my life" moments.  I recently read a book on diet and fitness, written by a fitness buff, who had some good advice in regards to over eating where he recommended people pay attention to a food's taste to really sort out what your body will recognize as good for you.  But in my mind, he totally blew his argument when he focused on pizza; He suggested to just ask yourself if it's really good, or is it just salty?  OK, OK, I admit pizza is not the best thing for you to eat, and granted there is a lot of salt in it, but I can't think of a more savory food out there.  If my taste dictated what was good for my body.  I'd eat so much pizza that I would gain 50 pounds.  And it's just as good today as when I was 15 years old.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

JustDave said:


> You know I was in my mid teens when I first had pizza.  Until that time, I thought I had probably tasted just about everything worth tasting, but when I had my first taste of pizza, it blew my mind.  It was one of those "Where has this been all my life" moments.  I recently read a book on diet and fitness, written by a fitness buff, who had some good advice in regards to over eating where he recommended people pay attention to a food's taste to really sort out what your body will recognize as good for you.  But in my mind, he totally blew his argument when he focused on pizza; He suggested to just ask yourself if it's really good, or is it just salty?  OK, OK, I admit pizza is not the best thing for you to eat, and granted there is a lot of salt in it, but I can't think of a more savory food out there.  If my taste dictated what was good for my body.  I'd eat so much pizza that I would gain 50 pounds.  And it's just as good today as when I was 15 years old.


If I didn't love pizza I think Italians would be ashamed of me  
I've never had a pizza that tasted salty before. 
Does anyone ever make their own pizza? I do that rarely.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 1, 2022)

My doctor's favorite phrase is "At your age, that's normal" even when it is something new such as suddenly losing sense of taste and smell or hearing that comes and goes. I would look for a different doctor but I don't feel up to starting over.  It takes several visits to convince a new doctor and staff that I am not senile, just old and arthritic.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Are you being careful with this not eating? Are you depressed about anything?
> That's one thing that can cause someone not to eat.
> Please be careful and see a doctor if you lose much more quickly.


Just haven't been hungry. I'm not gonna starve to death trust me. *Smacks muffin top & smirks*


----------



## JustDave (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> I've never had a pizza that tasted salty before.


I once had a pizza that to my taste was too salty.  I think the chef just screwed up that one time.  I've had lots of other pizzas in the same place that weren't like that.  Pizzas vary widely from one place to another.  I like the ones from New York/Jersey.  I've seen a lot of places that advertise New York style, but they've obviously never had a pizza from New York.  Chicago Pizza, my home town, is a distant second, but I think I might be guilty of drifting the thread off topic, so I'm done (for now).


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> I shouldn't worry too much as long as it isn't unhealthy


I think that's all that matters.  At any age.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I once had a pizza that to my taste was too salty.  I think the chef just screwed up that one time.  I've had lots of other pizzas in the same place that weren't like that.  Pizzas vary widely from one place to another.  I like the ones from New York/Jersey.  I've seen a lot of places that advertise New York style, but they've obviously never had a pizza from New York.  Chicago Pizza, my home town, is a distant second, but I think I might be guilty of drifting the thread off topic, so I'm done (for now).


Chicago is my hometown also. I haven't had pizza anywhere else except when I visit i'myourpal in Anaheim. That was years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Chicago is my hometown also. I haven't had pizza anywhere else except when I visit i'myourpal in Anaheim. That was years ago.


I thought you said you and _I'myourpal_  are roomies.. ..did I get that wrong ?


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 1, 2022)

_I grew up in Kenosha a hour from Chicago.  I was just saying to a friend the best greasy pizza is there. My appetite is much less as I get older. _


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Well like the title of this subject says.. we get older and our taste and diets change.
> Funny thing about your case though onions are supposed to be very healthy.
> There has to be something in the onion to the ones you buy that you can no longer handle.
> Did you try a different brand onion?


I've tried both red onions and yellow/white onions and both make the tummy hurt.


dko1951 said:


> Same here. Cooking4 white onions removes the acid. Red onions don't bother me at all and I love them raw.


Both bother me raw.

I sure wish I could still eat them raw. I've been told that an onion is better for you than an apple.

Onions have been used in "folk medicine".  My grandma said that they'd fry up a mess of onions, wrap them in a cloth and put them on the chest or back of a person who had a bad chestcold.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 1, 2022)

About 2.5 years ago, gluten started bothering my gut. Then it was all grains, and soon all vegetables. Now I eat just meat, eggs, and some dairy. 

I haven't been to a doctor to find out why it happened, but so far I'm doing fine.

Some doctors just shrug everything off as "age," or something else. This is one reason I don't bother going.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 1, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Some doctors just shrug everything off as "age," or something else. This is one reason I don't bother going.


I made a special appointment with my doctor after experiencing exhaustion after some moderate lifting, which I had done many times before without a problem.  He told me he thought I just "overdid it."  That didn't seem right, but I let it go.  About two weeks later, I had to be wheeled into the ER.  I couldn't walk from my car to the door of the ER.  I had blood clots in my lungs and my BP was absurdly low.  Lack of blood to vital organs had caused acute renal and liver failure.  I was in the hospital for a week.  Blood clots were forming in my ankle and finding their way through my heart and into my lungs.  They pushed a filter into my vena cava to catch blood clots and permanently put me on a blood thinner.  That was about 5 years ago.  I'm fine now.


----------



## Leann (Sep 1, 2022)

I have less and less interest in food. There isn't anything that I crave or that sounds appealing to me. I'll look at recipes and think that I could really enjoy that but then a few minutes later I just don't want it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 1, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Some doctors just shrug everything off as "age,"


Much truth to that... seems to be easier than admitting they don't know.

And sometimes they are right, just not always.

Death is also a symptom of aging... but the objective should be to delay that as long as we can; so long as living is still fun anyway.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 1, 2022)

In a year I have lost about 40 pounds, and in the last month and a half a further 25 pounds. This is intentional. I am eating about 1200 calories a day, no sugar, no salt. Fruit bowel at 8 am, small soup at noon, small meal at 6 pm, and a piece of fruit before I go to bed at 11pm. No bread, no cake, no cookies. I started out at 280 pounds a year ago, I am now at 235 with a target at the end of 2022 of 200 pounds. No alcohol, and no pizza.  Jimb.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 1, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> In a year I have lost about 40 pounds, and in the last month and a half a further 25 pounds. This is intentional. I am eating about 1200 calories a day, no sugar, no salt. Fruit bowel at 8 am, small soup at noon, small meal at 6 pm, and a piece of fruit before I go to bed at 11pm. No bread, no cake, no cookies. I started out at 280 pounds a year ago, I am now at 235 with a target at the end of 2022 of 200 pounds. No alcohol, and no pizza.  Jimb.


Good for you!!

I find the little to no alcohol is a big  help.  Not only does alcohol have a lot of nutrition free calories, it tends to lower my will power not to overeat. 

Hope you make that goal, sounds like you are well on your way!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 1, 2022)

I haven't noticed any change in my eating preferences due to aging, just the changes I've consciously made to control my weight and eat healthier.   Portion control is still a challenge for me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Portion control is still a challenge for me


You and me both brother!

If  you figure it out let me know...


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 1, 2022)

Mike said:


> Yes I agree, my eating habits have also changed, something
> changed about a month ago and is not affecting me well, I
> am trying to find out what it is, so far no luck.
> 
> Mike.


I hope you can pin point it Mike.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 1, 2022)

Your doc should have said "as you age your _appetite_ changes." Your diet changes because your appetite changes.

I lost my appetite a year ago. I lost over 40 pounds, and I'm not a big guy, so that's not a good thing. I gained back about 25 pounds and still working on it, but when you just aren't hungry, that's not as simple as it sounds.

My doctor ordered blood and urine tests and an abdominal ultrasound, and didn't find a cause, so yeah, she said "age".


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 1, 2022)

Taste buds hasn't changed.  I changed my eating habits many years ago.  No beef or pork.  Organic snacks, eggs, chicken, butter..  I enjoy seafood; salmon, shrimp, scallops, steamed blue crabs (summer time eating..lol).   I found out many years ago I was Lactose intolerant.  I use organic almond milk when I eat cereal in the morning.  Love my oatmeal with blueberries.  Green veggies with dinner.  I'm getting hungry talking about food.. yum lol   As with a lot of you, portion control is a must for me.  

My hubby shared with me today he has been having problems with this stomach for the last 4 days..bloating, pain, etc.  I mention to him he may want to change to Lactose milk to see if that's the issue.  His diet could stand a bit of improvement.  If his pain gets worst, I will suggest he make an appt with his dr.  He may need a laxative.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Recently, I went to the doctor and told her that my eating habits have changed.
> Foods I used to eat, some of them I can't handle anymore.
> I either try to make it smaller amounts then before or not all.
> 
> ...


I found a GREAT single serving pepperoni pizza.  It's called Lite Cruisine - Cauliflower crust.  I take the pepperoni off - they are too salty for me.  The pizza is delicious and just enough.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 1, 2022)

I should add that  I stand 179 cm, and my original weight last year in July was 128 kilos. I am now at 107 kilos today . Now that I have lost some of my body weight, my feet and legs are no longer swollen, and my stamina when walking or climbing stairs  is much improved, with the reduced need to use my Solbutamol inhaler. Now I find   it is easier to walk, and walk farther than I was able to do in the past. Today I had the pleasure of going to buy some  new smaller size underwear, and a new smaller size waist  belt. Some of the shirts that I couldn't wear last year are now comfortable to wear, and my size 44 suit is now wearable again. Even my shoes fit better now, as my feet are no longer swollen. All of these factors are a way to maintain my progress towards my eventual goal of being under 200 pounds in 2023.  Jimb.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 1, 2022)

When I was a young feller I sure liked my rum.  You might say it "put a smile on my face."  These days 1 glass or 2 at the most and it's enough.  Don't want anymore.  Yes, tastes change as we get older.  I eat a lot less and some of the food, it just doesn't taste all that great.

As far as pizzas, ice cream, alcohol  and other vices, go ahead but do it in moderation.  Hey, in 100 years it wouldn't matter at all what you do, think, how you acted, how much booze you drank or how much pizza or ice cream you ate.  LOL

As a friend of mine used to say (he's dead now), "We're not here for a long time but we're here for a good time."


----------



## Mike (Sep 1, 2022)

Ladybj said:


> I hope you can pin point it Mike.  Keep us posted.


Thank you for your concern Ladybj and PreciousDove,my
doctor is on it, she has sent samples away for testing and
since I have heard nothing from her, I assume that there
is nothing to report, but it is wearing me down, I am trying
to help, I stop something, Milk first, but including cheese
and butter, then eggs, I am still off the milk until I finish
the Lactose Free stuff, but I started the cheese and eggs,
no problems so far, I have about a pound of spread made
with Virgin Olive Oil, to use before I venture back on to butter.

I will find out soon I believe.

Mike.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Foods I used to eat, some of them I can't handle anymore.
> I either try to make it smaller amounts then before or not all.
> 
> She said "That as you age your diet becomes different."
> ...


I haven't experienced any change yet (at age 66), but I remember my mother ate very little and was finicky about food as she aged, especially in her 80s.  I don't know if any prescription medications would exacerbate the changes, my mom was on an awful lot of medications when she got old.


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2022)

Besides having to be careful about sugar, a few years ago, I learned that I can no longer handle serious hot spices.
I used to wolf down habanero & other hot peppers & love it.  But a couple of years ago, I was out to dinner with friends & the dish I ordered came with Jalapeno peppers.  I ate three of them.  A half hour later, a stomach ache & diarrhea.   I'll have to stick with Bell Peppers now.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 1, 2022)

Sure I agree with your doctor. Eating habits do change. Mine have changed to healthier and smaller portions.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I thought you said you and _I'myourpal_  are roomies.. ..did I get that wrong ?


No, you didn't get it wrong.. i'myourpal moved here to chicago from anaheim.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> About 2.5 years ago, gluten started bothering my gut. Then it was all grains, and soon all vegetables. Now I eat just meat, eggs, and some dairy.
> 
> I haven't been to a doctor to find out why it happened, but so far I'm doing fine.
> 
> Some doctors just shrug everything off as "age," or something else. This is one reason I don't bother going.


It seems like i'm going down this path also. I can't eat gluten, vegetables are fine and some dairy not all.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> In a year I have lost about 40 pounds, and in the last month and a half a further 25 pounds. This is intentional. I am eating about 1200 calories a day, no sugar, no salt. Fruit bowel at 8 am, small soup at noon, small meal at 6 pm, and a piece of fruit before I go to bed at 11pm. No bread, no cake, no cookies. I started out at 280 pounds a year ago, I am now at 235 with a target at the end of 2022 of 200 pounds. No alcohol, and no pizza.  Jimb.


Congratulations on that. Keep up the good work. I hope you succeed to getting to your goal.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

Ladybj said:


> Taste buds hasn't changed.  I changed my eating habits many years ago.  No beef or pork.  Organic snacks, eggs, chicken, butter..  I enjoy seafood; salmon, shrimp, scallops, steamed blue crabs (summer time eating..lol).   I found out many years ago I was Lactose intolerant.  I use organic almond milk when I eat cereal in the morning.  Love my oatmeal with blueberries.  Green veggies with dinner.  I'm getting hungry talking about food.. yum lol   As with a lot of you, portion control is a must for me.
> 
> My hubby shared with me today he has been having problems with this stomach for the last 4 days..bloating, pain, etc.  I mention to him he may want to change to Lactose milk to see if that's the issue.  His diet could stand a bit of improvement.  If his pain gets worst, I will suggest he make an appt with his dr.  He may need a laxative.


I hope he will be fine. I couldn't imagine feeling like that. The last time I did I need to have gallbladder removed.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

Ladybj said:


> I found a GREAT single serving pepperoni pizza.  It's called Lite Cruisine - Cauliflower crust.  I take the pepperoni off - they are too salty for me.  The pizza is delicious and just enough.


I can't handle pepperoni and take it off also. Cauliflower crust sounds interesting.  I think I want to find out if it can be bought in this area.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I haven't experienced any change yet (at age 66), but I remember my mother ate very little and was finicky about food as she aged, especially in her 80s.  I don't know if any prescription medications would exacerbate the changes, my mom was on an awful lot of medications when she got old.


My Mom was on a lot of medication, and she didn't want to eat towards the end of her life. She passed at 78 yrs. old and lost about 100 or more pounds. It was a sad sight indeed.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 1, 2022)

I do better if I stay from any foods that I like or have any amount of flavor. It seems like about the only thing I can digest is unseasoned meat, unsweetened dairy products, and room-temperature water. And sometimes even that still bothers me.


----------



## Leann (Sep 1, 2022)

Leann said:


> I have less and less interest in food. There isn't anything that I crave or that sounds appealing to me. I'll look at recipes and think that I could really enjoy that but then a few minutes later I just don't want it.


My S/O and I went out to dinner last week at a local restaurant that serves primarily Italian food. The restaurant is a local favorite and draws quite a crowd. The food never disappoints. S/O and I have been there many times. I ordered a dish with salmon that came with a sides of vegetables and pasta which I have had at least three times before. I barely ate a third of it before I just wasn't interested in it any longer. I did have a cup of soup prior to my entree which was delicious. This is happening more often....either food doesn't taste as good as I think it will or it causes reflux or I have problems digesting it.


----------



## SandyR (Sep 1, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Recently, I went to the doctor and told her that my eating habits have changed.
> Foods I used to eat, some of them I can't handle anymore.
> I either try to make it smaller amounts then before or not all.
> 
> ...


My eating has changed drastically over the years.  Primarily, I try to avoid anything with a lot of sugar including, soda, cake, cookies, candy, etc.  It has made a big difference in how I feel.  Also, I rarely eat pasta or pizza, but do on occasion.


----------



## SandyR (Sep 1, 2022)

Leann said:


> My S/O and I went out to dinner last week at a local restaurant that serves primarily Italian food. The restaurant is a local favorite and draws quite a crowd. The food never disappoints. S/O and I have been there many times. I ordered a dish with salmon that came with a sides of vegetables and pasta which I have had at least three times before. I barely ate a third of it before I just wasn't interested in it any longer. I did have a cup of soup prior to my entree which was delicious. This is happening more often....either food doesn't taste as good as I think it will or it causes reflux or I have problems digesting it.


Sounds like what I eat, Leann.  Good for you!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 1, 2022)

I wish I no longer had much appetite but I still love food and it drives me crazy it hates me. I lie in bed at night imagining eating whatever I want, like a nice juicy, ripe tomato or something with garlic or a great big glass of lemonade or some hot buttered popcorn or a nice crisp apple, sigh; but any of that would have me bloated for a week. (I think I long for tomatoes the most.)


----------



## i'myourpal (Sep 2, 2022)

I don't think my taste in eating has changed because of my age. I think however a couple of things has changed.
I don't like a lot of salt or a lot of sugar as I used to. Because the one that cooks around here said her father helped her to not like salt.
She started putting less and less salt in my food. She said then later in time asked me if I realized that I was eating less salt. She told me
she was taking it out a little at a time by first starting with a salt substitute.
I sensitive to it now. She stills has than I do because she can't tolerate it. As for sweets I mostly like chocolate. But, I can't stand the hard
sweet colored candy like Spree , sweethearts etc.


jimintoronto said:


> In a year I have lost about 40 pounds, and in the last month and a half a further 25 pounds. This is intentional. I am eating about 1200 calories a day, no sugar, no salt. Fruit bowel at 8 am, small soup at noon, small meal at 6 pm, and a piece of fruit before I go to bed at 11pm. No bread, no cake, no cookies. I started out at 280 pounds a year ago, I am now at 235 with a target at the end of 2022 of 200 pounds. No alcohol, and no pizza.  Jimb.


You sounded like a lightweight to me  You see, I was an extremely overeater. I was eating lots of pasta, bread, out food etc. to mention.
When I moved here, I was in the low 200's which wasn't bad. If you fall on the fall everybody, you'll have a reason why.  My weight went up to 360 lbs.. It was hard to believe that I was heavier than John Candy, Chris Farley and Louie Anderson. There was one guy that beat me which was John Goodman on Roseanne. My roommate said he lost a lot of weight and now looks skinny.

Well out of 8 mos. I'm now 335 lbs.. I'm glad to know that now my weight is not climbing again. I wouldn't get as extreme as your diet.
I'm losing weight by eating normal now instead of overeating. I eat sort of similar but not as much.
I space out carbs, sugars even salt. If I can do it most anyone else could. I wouldn't ever wish that anyone was as heavy as I was.
I hope that everyone could just eat and be healthy.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2022)

jujube said:


> Interesting subject.  All my life, I have loved raw onions and have eaten them with no trouble.  Recently, though, eating even a little bit of raw onion gives me a belly-ache.  Cooked onions, no problem.  Why now?


gas


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 2, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> I can't handle pepperoni and take it off also. Cauliflower crust sounds interesting. I think I want to find out if it can be bought in this area.


They also make one without pepperoni, but it is harder to find it.  I used to get it from a Kroger store (Baker's) in Nebraska and in Ohio I found it at Target a few times.  I have not found it in Wegman's or Walmart.  Note that it is called 'Life' Cuisine not 'Lite' Cuisine.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 2, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> They also make one without pepperoni, but it is harder to find it.  I used to get it from a Kroger store (Baker's) in Nebraska and in Ohio I found it at Target a few times.  I have not found it in Wegman's or Walmart.  Note that it is called 'Life' Cuisine not 'Lite' Cuisine.
> 
> View attachment 237404


Thanks for showing me images of these. I checked at my Walmart and they have a few of these.
Life Cuisine Cauliflower Meatlovers Pizza Bowl Frozen Meal 11 oz​Life Cuisine Vermont White Cheddar Mac and Cheese Broccoli Bowl Frozen Meal 11​Life Cuisine Chicken Enchilada Bowl Frozen Meal 10 oz​They have these plus Lean Cuisines. I wish they just had pizza only.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2022)

Actually my eating habits and preferences haven't changed since I was young.
After I was diagnosed with severe hypoglycemia, I've tried to have lunchtimes and dinnertimes.  But basically the same foods, although I never had yogurt in the distant past.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 12, 2022)

I ate completely bog standard SAD for 7 decades. Fortunately, probably mostly due to a healthy gene set, I avoided all of the many diseases attributable to doing so. I do *not* have CVD, diabetes, obesity (or even excess weight) nor any of the many related metabolic diseases and disorders. I remained relatively fit and healthy all my life. Thank you, Ancestors! At the age of 71 I adopted a ketogenic diet and lifestyle. My immediate goal was to lose a little weight that I had accumulated during the decade of my 60s to help ensure the success of an upcoming hernia repair. That went well. More importantly, eating a ketogenic diet seemed so normal and natural that I could not even imagine going back to eating SAD again.

Here I am 5 1/2+ years later fit and healthy as ever - and probably more so than ever - thankful for having my 18 year old body again. Once more I thank my ancestors for giving me good stuff to work with but realize that I'm responsible to doing good stuff with it. I still can't imagine going back to eating SAD again - ever.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2022)

Well, Not a foodie.
I love tuna fish, chocolate, chicken and noodles, goolash,  beef;  stuff I used to love as a child.
Extremely healthy and energetic, maintain a normal weight, but don't try or think about it much.
I can go days with no food if I'm involved with more important things.


----------



## Della (Sep 12, 2022)

Colleen said:


> Hubby and I both have GERD (me worse then him), so we don't enjoy food that triggers acid reflux and we avoid them as much as possible.. Recently, my ex died from esophageal cancer from acid reflux. He loved his Coke and chili.


Wow that's scary.  I have Gerd and pretty much eat what I want and wish I hadn't later.  What foods do you find cause the worst symptoms?  Do you take Omeprazole or some other medication?


----------



## Della (Sep 13, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I wish I no longer had much appetite but I still love food and it drives me crazy it hates me. I lie in bed at night imagining eating whatever I want, like a nice juicy, ripe tomato or something with garlic or a great big glass of lemonade or some hot buttered popcorn or a nice crisp apple, sigh; but any of that would have me bloated for a week. (I think I long for tomatoes the most.)


I miss tomatoes, too.  All we can do is live vicariously through others.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 14, 2022)

My diet has changed because I am tired of eating some foods. For example, spaghetti and pot roast. It just doesn't appeal to me any more. I eat the accompaniments to pot roast, though.

I guess decades of eating the same dishes can make them uninteresting.


----------



## Della (Sep 14, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I eat the accompaniments to pot roast, though.


Same here and I used to crave braunschweiger occasionally and now I can't believe I did.  I think we probably don't need as much iron these days.


----------

